# Anyone knows where I can find a newborn aviator hat pattern like this one for free?



## babiesonthego (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone knows where I can find a newborn aviator hat pattern like this one for free?'

Please, help !!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so cute!
No, I don't know where there is a pattern, but could you use one like the one at the address below (hat with ear flaps) and then just make up a couple of circles and the "frames" for the goggles and add those to the hat?

http://sunflowersathome.blogspot.com/2009/12/earflap-hat.html


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

http://knitprocro.com/baby-aviator-hat/ how about this one?


----------



## babiesonthego (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not that good at knitting and crocheting yet, I need to follow patterns and sometimes not even, lol !!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=aviator%20hat&availability=free&sort=best


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ravelry has it for a price: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot-aviator-pilot-hat


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That's so cute! Really it's just an earflap hat. I'd say find a free owl hat then just make the eyes for the owl in black with another color trim. Seems like that wouldn't be very difficult. But then again, let's support those people who take the time to write patterns. But, that's just me  cuz, well, yeah, I write and sell patterns too.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Ravelry has it for a price: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot-aviator-pilot-hat


This is cute hat! I do not crochet, but for roughly $ 4.00 to buy this, I think you should pay it and download it if you really want it badly!

June


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravelry has it for a price: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot-aviator-pilot-hat
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would take the one T.Raj posted and then pick up stitches to add the goggles.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

What about this:

http://tampabaycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/02/panda-bear-earflap-hat.html


----------



## babiesonthego (Mar 9, 2012)

How cute !!!



bobbie kirchoff said:


> What about this:
> 
> http://tampabaycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/02/panda-bear-earflap-hat.html


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

I too would love a pattern, but I need a knit pattern.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

and another freebie:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviator-jack-or-jill


----------



## babiesonthego (Mar 9, 2012)

Take a look at the last post, it is a knitting pattern.





jamie Bowman said:


> I too would love a pattern, but I need a knit pattern.


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, I do like the goggles, maybe I can add those too.


----------

